# Running away (from home, us,..)



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you saying that she is an outside dog? If so, I can understand why she runs away when you are getting ready to put her in her kennel at night. Goldens like to be with their people. Is there any way she can sleep in the house at night?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Maybe getting her a crate you could keep in the house instead of her outdoor bed would be something easier for you guys and better for her. It sounds like she just doesn't want to be outside alone. Mine don't either  They go out for potty breaks or with us for play but get bored and hang out at the door to come back in if were not with them. Goldens are major people dogs, social butterflys even, and just want to be with their people.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is really no way to stop her from running out the car gate when it opens. You need to put up a fence that prevents her accessing that area. 

As far as putting her out for the night, Goldens are people dogs and only want to be with their people. If this is the set up you intend to continue, then you need to spend some time training her to go in the dog house at other times not just bed time, so she learns to go in when told, but also stops associating it with you leaving her.

A better recommendation would be to make a place for her to sleep inside.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I have to agree. Goldens are NOT dog-house dogs. They are people-house dogs. My Goldens have a 3BR, 2-bath, $400,000 Dog house LOL

They allow ME to stay inside 





fostermom said:


> Are you saying that she is an outside dog? If so, I can understand why she runs away when you are getting ready to put her in her kennel at night. Goldens like to be with their people. Is there any way she can sleep in the house at night?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Being an outside dog was how Cedar "adopted" us long before his owner relinquished ownership. He was lonely & roamed the neighborhood just looking for people - and I'm so glad he found us!

Every dog I ever owned was an outside dog - until I got my first golden. They're just such "people" dogs, I can't imagine not having him right beside me. Maybe if you got him a doggie companion he wouldn't be quite so lonely out there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with everyone wholeheartedly.


----------



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe well the problem is that when shes inside shes fine. I mean she doesnt bark or anything she just goes straight to bed, and is doing that since we got her. I know lots of people that have goldens outside and the dog is in her kennel only at night.

ps: if it was my decision i would let her stay inside


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Tara123 said:


> Hehe well the problem is that when shes inside shes fine.


Why is being good inside a problem? Sorry, I'm confused here.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess I just don't understand why she can't be inside. We could never leave our dogs outside all night. Goldens are very social dogs and want to be around their people. They don't do well being left outside most of the time.


----------



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

woops misstyped. Its not a problem, i meant something else -nevermind.

jwemt81 like i said its not for me to decide that  even tho shes alone only at night.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe if you give us a few more details about your situation, we can figure out something to overcome the objections to your dog staying in the house at night.


----------



## Tara123 (Nov 16, 2008)

Even tho this is kiddna old its almost all "fixed" now.

When the door opens for the car to get in. She just goes to the neighbours to check the smells, and after we call her back she goes inside.

The problem with her running from us is "fixed" as well. She now stays in place or goes to us, so no more running from us. Plus when its her bedtime, she goes in the dog house on her own. 


Thanks anyway.


----------

